# Adding T5's to LED



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Wanted to get some peoples opinions on Bulb spectrum, I currently have a razor 16k 160w and am finding color on sps not what it should be.
I ordered two of these to help add some supplementation.
http://www.amazon.com/Sunblaster-90..._sim_lg_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=18B8Z627KKGA1KE0VXBX

WHat would be the best bulbs to run with the razor, it comes with two 6500k bulbs. I'm looking to get the best color out of the sps, I can't decide if I should use the two 6500k bulbs or use fiji pink, or coral plus or aquablue special. Can anyone chime in on what would be the best to supplement?
Thanks
NC


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
I'd probably use a Blue+ and a Coral+. If you're going to put one at
the back and one at the front, I'd put the Coral+ at the front.
-


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

You dont think that would be too much blue? I was thinking I would need more green and red bump to add. The razor has quite a bit of blue already but lacks in the green and red dept


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
You might be right. The Coral+ is 50% Blue Plus, 40% Blue Special and 10% Purple Plus, so 
maybe 2 Coral+ would be better.

I guess I'm looking at it from the viewpoint of my Radions, which IMHO, have too much white.
-


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Your SPS aren't lacking colors, they're browning out due to the LED's. I owned the same unit and found that I could never keep SPS to their true color regardless of what I did with the unit.

I will say this though, that light is UNREAL for LPS and softies!! I wish I didn't sell my unit so I could setup another frag tank just for softies and such.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hmm none of the sps are browning but just not quite the pop they were when I bought them. Im still getting great colors just the yellows turning a bit pale and the reds fading to pink. I bought a cpl browned out pieces from big als and sea u marine that have developed some very nice colors under this light


----------

